# 2002 Outback 28Bhs Center Lights And Ac Not Working



## ricktalley (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a 2002 Outback 28BHS that is set up on a permanent campsite and on Memorial Day weekend the 4 center camper lights would not come on and the Carrier V AC stopped working when the light switch was turned on. The lights are not getting power to the switch and I have removed the refrigerator to check for broken wires with nothing found. The 2 exterior lights are not working but the other lights in the camper (down the sides of the camper and bathroom) are working as is all of the power outlets. I have had a service tech check the converter and it is working appropriately. The AC unit is getting power in to the unit and the fuse on the control board is not blown. There is no power to the control module (remote controlled AC unit). I am looking for any ideas that anyone may have. I believe I will have to replace the AC unit but the lights have me stumped (and the repair technician).

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Hello Rick. Our previous camper was as 2004 28BHS. We made many long lasting memories in that camper. It would sound to me that you are having a 12 volt issue, with that also being the problem with the A/C as the A/C needs 12 volts for the control module. As your unit is set up on a permanent site, we can (for the most part) rule out loose wires from bouncing down the road. What I would suspect however, would be a bundle of chewed wires from a rodent getting in the enclosed underbelly area. Sounds like your tech kind of gave up on you rather then fully trouble shooting the issue. You should start at the back of the converter, use a meter to figure out which wire(s) supply the power to switches & control module. All this wires should have a colored stripe down them. Start to follow those wire until you no longer have power in them. Chances are, a quick splice and some rodent control and you will have you lights and A/C unit back on. Good Luck!


----------

